# Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellos, 

Today an IT professional told me that removing the RTC/CMOS/BIOS Battery on certain laptops could destroy the laptop. I'm wondering if anyone knows if Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 is one of those laptops that could get destroyed?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

why would you want to remove the battery


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Reset my BIOS settings


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

On desktop PC's, the BIOS can be reset to default via accessing the BIOS. Removing the battery is only necessary for clearing the CMOS.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dogg said:


> On desktop PC's, the BIOS can be reset to default via accessing the BIOS. Removing the battery is only necessary for clearing the CMOS.



That's not what i asked. And clearing the CMOS is the same as resetting the BIOS to it's default settings, isn't it?
And if you made a quick google search, you'd see that it's a laptop, not a desktop.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I know it's a laptop, you already said so. I was stating what I know from using desktops. 

Yes, they are the same. If the PC/laptop is bootable, there is no reason to clear the CMOS, simply enter the BIOS and reset to default. You clear the CMOS, via the motherboard battery and jumper when a PC won't boot.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

The RTC Battery and the Motherboard battery is the same, aren't they?

Anyhow; Would my laptop be destroyed or not if i removed the RTC Battery?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I never heard of removing an RTC battery will destroy a laptop. 
Although, some laptops do have the battery solder to the motherboard which makes it very difficult to remove.

In you case it is not solder

Here is a manual that will give the procedure (Page 86)
http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/63y0744.pdf

Lenovo refers it to a 1090 Backup battery


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. I'll try popping the trunk, and take the RTC battery out then. Crossing fingers that it wont destroy my laptop =)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It will not, but make sure you follow the manual when popping the trunk.
Doing this will reset the CMOS.
You will have to input the correct date and time once you fire it up and get into the BIOS.

Bill


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, that certandly didn't work.

I removed the RTC battery correctly, and put everything back together according to the manual. All that is fine.

When i plugged the electricity back in, the laptop turned on, and started booting up. At the startup screen where you normally enter the BIOS, a black screen, demanding a password. What's this??


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Refer to page 49 of the manual I linked you to

Bill


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

That tells how to test "FRU"s.
But how does that help me? I can't enter anything. It powers up, and instantly shows the Black password screen.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have to enter the correct Bios password.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

There shouldn't be a BIOS password on the computer, and especially not now after i've reset the BIOS by removing the RTC battery??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd suspect a factory password which may be part of the BIOS in it's factory default state. Unforseen occurances such as this are why we were trying to find out why you wanted to take this action without trying to find another solution.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, do you know how i can fix this? Get rid of this built-in BIOS password, and get access to my computer again?

Lenovo doesn't seem to have a support email address, so i posted on their forum, but i'm not getting a reply.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Doesn't appear that you can: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-59377


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll try that. Thanks a bunch. But will the password come back again after i've successfully booted it, turned it off again, put the batteries back in, and am about the boot it up again?


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to all the team members on this thread


have you all forgotten about password help being given


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Every time i look at this thread something's changed place, been deleted or been edited. /me Confused

Anyhow: Even though i unplugged the RTC battery, took out the main big battery, plugged in AC, and started up, i still got the black password screen.
I was able to log in though, just clicking "Enter" got me in(no password), but i couldn't change anything, nor could i find a button to start up. "Save and Exit" didn't work either. Just got a beeping sound.

Does anyone else have a solution/advice? =(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the forums policy is no help is given with password problems


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, comeon ... What do you need? Proof the computer's mine? I can copy my driver's license and the laptops serialnumber?

This won't help me, so; Is there at all a way to get past this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the instructions are there for someone who does not legally own the laptop to also see in the future

it is the forums policy and it is not debatable


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

PM me the solution then? =)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The only help we can give you has already been done.

You wanted to remove the CMOS Battery instead of just resetting the BIOS.

I also referred you to read the manual for proper procedures.

Seeing the passwords are stored in the EEPROM, removing the CMOS battery may not have removed the password.
So i can only assume the password must have been on the computer originally.

As the forum *RULES* state we can not help with password issues

Thread Closed


----------

